# Who's heading out?



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Going out tomorrow to test out the new fly rod probably around chagrin river park good luck to who ever goes out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hitting the rock tomorrow.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

Im going to try some water around the grand area


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

How were the tribs around the grand? Frozen over or slushy 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dAN gARDNER (Jan 6, 2013)

I went to the vermillion, yesterday. the river was iced over at the marina so I went to Mill Hollow Park. The water was muddy and slushy, but I drove two hours in the snow so I went fishing anyway. My only luck was bad luck. But, it was better than sitting in front of the boob tube.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

dAN, see any steels donnybrooking?


----------



## dAN gARDNER (Jan 6, 2013)

Not a thing, just ice. But, any day fishing is better than a day at work (not that I skipped work, I just have weird days off).


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Noun; an inordinately wild fight or contentious dispute; brawl; free-for-all. 

It is smaller than a brewhaha, but larger than a fight. 

:F


----------

